

There’s a Dirty Unix Joke in the New York Times’ Facebook Backlash Story - notjon
http://www.geekosystem.com/dirty-unix-joke-nyt-facebook-nyu/

======
dpritchett
Click through to the NYT story and the original photo has been cropped to
remove the joke!

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/12/nyregion/12about.html?part...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/12/nyregion/12about.html?partner=rss&amp;emc=rss)

------
hexis
Anil Dash had a dirty Internet-Culture joke in the NYT a few years back
(scroll down the article to the picture of Mr. Dash):

[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/02/fashion/thursdaystyles/02G...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/02/fashion/thursdaystyles/02GOOGLE.html)

~~~
orborde
Who in his right mind wears a Goatse shirt?

------
danielrhodes
These guys have gotten more pictures taken of them than lines of code written.

~~~
jacquesm
If they do half as good a job at coding as they do at marketing they're on a
home-run.

The amount of free publicity they've gotten carries a huge risk though, which
is that people will be over-expecting, probably leading to them being scolded
for under-delivering. The general feeling seems to be that these 4 are going
to roll out a distributed facebook by September first or so. I've pulled a few
all nighters in my life, I think they're not quite aware yet of how difficult
this really is.

I'm loathe to discourage them though, figure that plenty of people succeeded
simply because they didn't know that what they were doing was impossible.

------
zerokyuu
Honestly I'm a little disappointed they didn't check the manual pages for any
of these commands.

In case it wasn't clear... (e.g. man grep, man touch, man fsck, man mount,
etc.)

------
aditya
I always thought it was strange that you couldn't fsck a mounted volume...
that's so _unnatural_ , everyone knows you need to mount something to fsck it!

------
conanite
Another way to enjoy unix commands is to observe their witty output:

<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/unix.errors.html>

------
papachito
The full version:

updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime;
gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; more; yes; yes; yes; more;
umount; apt-get remove --purge diaphram; make clean; sleep

